# Which compact car should I get?



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I've got a budget of approx 16K for a compact car, to be used for daily short commute and as a backup. My candidates are:

1. PO Honda Civic, 2006 or later (latest model year) 
2. 2009 Honda Fit Sports (Because it's totally redesigned)
3. 2009 Yaris 5-dr Liftback (It's a 5-dr and great gas mileage!)
4. PO Honda Fit Sports (Cheaper to get than a brand new, 5 drs)
5. PO Yaris Sedan (5 Drs with trunk space)

Also wondering what other options are available out there, but I'm staying away from the followings:
1. PO Corolla <= 2008 because the design is so dated
2. Yaris liftback 3-dr
3. Nissa Versa, since I already have a Nissan Murano
4. Anything with less city gas mileage than a Civic, such as Mazda 3, Suzuki, etc
5. Hybrids, because of the high residual value... I think it will come down quite a bit once more manufacturers are churning them out in the next couple years

Factors to consider...
1. Depreciation... new car depreciates more than a PO
2. Financing... not sure what we can see a couple months from now especially for small cars, but lower financing rate seems to makes sense than throwing away 16K out right. (or not?)
3. Have a family of 4, so a 5 drs is important.

What do you think?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

*I wish*

Not within budget, and it runs on premium. The maintenance is also expensive compared to those on my list.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I've never driven one, but internet posting is fun and free  .....so I recommend the Fit. All the magazines like it, right?


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Never drove the Fit, but found it spacious, for what it is, and pretty versatile in hauling things. My neighbor has a Versa, and generally likes it, but isn't getting the mileage he expected.


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

Kamdog said:


> My neighbor has a Versa, and generally likes it, but isn't getting the mileage he expected.


x2 my mom has one with the six speed, I told her to get the cvt but didnt. She gets around 28mpg and about 32mpg on the highway. She's disappointed because her 323i got pretty close that and it was much more solid. If you go the versa route get the cvt, I've read you get better mpg than the manual. But you get a lot for your money for that car.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

Fit...


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

new corrolla. 32 mpg and a cheap price for a car that's not too small.


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a 07 yaris sedan which is nice and spacious especially considering I am 6'5. I get around 32 city and around 40 mpg highway. I also have a very light foot though.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Plaz said:


>


I saw this in person the other day. Absolutely loved it. It was in red with all black interior. :wow::yummy:

I hope I could get on one of these days...


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

+1 on the Versa comment. The Murano (which has CVT) has "reasonable" gas mileage but can't do better than the EPA numbers, even though I'm very lightfoot on the car. That's why I don't expect the Versa to do better on a CVT either.

I'm thinking I could get a much nicer car (although PO) if I went with Civic than a Fit Sports, although the Fit is very versatile.

That's also why I would prefer a PO Yaris sedan over a brand new Yaris because of depreciation, and a brand new Yaris (when loaded with basic options, which is 2000+) cost about the same as a base Corolla.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

GBauer said:


> new corrolla. 32 mpg and a cheap price for a car that's not too small.


32mpg highway isn't that impressive... considering a Civic can do 36 and Fit is 34.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

The Civc is the best car in your category by far. There is no comparison.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Consider the current 2008 Fit - because it's fairly old, it probably will drive a lot more sporty than the new model. In a no-frills cars like the Fit, driving fun is gonna be pretty important. Of course i say that not having driven either.

Current one's also a lot better looking.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

LMC said:


> I've never driven one, but internet posting is fun and free  .....so I recommend the Fit. All the magazines like it, right?


Drove the 2007 Fit. It's fun on city streets. Bloody sucks on the highway - buzzy engine. Mother-in-law had a Civic Hybrid (current body style) and I beat on several Civic Sis in 2007. I wouldn't own one if it were 3k cheaper. Just not a very well built car, imho. The Mazda is several k cheaper and just a far better car to drive day in and day out. Nothing decent made by Toyota right now...

Mazda3 = easy choice for this price range. way better than any car mentioned above.
Golf = 0% for 60 months


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Griffoun said:


> I've got a budget of approx 16K for a compact car, to be used for daily short commute and as a backup.
> 
> 4. Anything with less city gas mileage than a Civic, such as Mazda 3, Suzuki, etc


This seems contradictory to me. For a short daily commute and a backup, the small difference in EPA ratings shouldn't rule out a car. Especially when it's something worthy like a Mazda 3, which is cheaper than a Civic.

How long will it take you to recoup the savings via fuel economy if the 3 is 1,500 less than a comparable Civic? What if it's 3,000 less?


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Chris90 said:


> Consider the current 2008 Fit - because it's fairly old, it probably will drive a lot more sporty than the new model. In a no-frills cars like the Fit, driving fun is gonna be pretty important. Of course i say that not having driven either.
> 
> Current one's also a lot better looking.


You think so? Somehow I don't buy it... (sorry)...

It looks ok now but feels a bit dated, but the new one looks more modern. :dunno:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Drove the 2007 Fit. It's fun on city streets. Bloody sucks on the highway - buzzy engine. Mother-in-law had a Civic Hybrid (current body style) and I beat on several Civic Sis in 2007. I wouldn't own one if it were 3k cheaper. Just not a very well built car, imho. The Mazda is several k cheaper and just a far better car to drive day in and day out. Nothing decent made by Toyota right now...
> 
> Mazda3 = easy choice for this price range. way better than any car mentioned above.
> Golf = 0% for 60 months


Reminds me about the old 92 Civic... loud engine noise. The 94 Corolla's engine had less noise but road noise was very pronounced. I always feel Honda's engine are noiser than Toyota's, no matter how big or small the engine is.

BTW I drove the 3 from Hertz rental... Don't like the 4-speed auto, and the interior feels cheap compared to its class. Of course it would pretty much the same material used by Yaris or Fit.

Golf (Rabbit)... maintenance nightmare.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

Two months ago, picked up CPO '07 Corolla CLE with 5K on clock for daughter. $16K OTD. Drove the '08 Yaris Hatchback - the car reviews were correct - piece of crap. Tried to buy a new Honda Fit, but with limited stock, dealer tried to induce a bidding war on its last model. (Another couple was looking at the car too). Would have like to checked out a Saturn Astra but none to be found on lots.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Griffoun said:


> You think so? Somehow I don't buy it... (sorry)...
> 
> It looks ok now but feels a bit dated, but the new one looks more modern. :dunno:


I just saw pictures of the new one, it looks ok actually. But I think the old one looks more sporty, and I'm guessing the new one will be less fun to drive - like every new Honda.

Anyway, consider the current one, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------

